# chris boardman bikes



## Gsxrpaul (2 Apr 2012)

Hi just a quick one was wondering what people thought of the Boardman bikes and the one i have in mind is the, HT Team im looking at getting this from halfords as i have a friend who can get me discount, was wondering if these bikes are worth the money?


----------



## dandare (2 Apr 2012)

I'm not in the market for a new bike but wouldn't hesitate to have one. They seem very good value for money. I know two people who have them and they are very pleased.


----------



## edindave (2 Apr 2012)

I've owned a Hybrid Pro for nearly two years and still love it. I know a few other folk with Boardman road bikes and hybrids and never heard a complaint about them.


----------



## Moodyman (2 Apr 2012)

Get great reviews and look very good value for money.

I'd certainly consider one if I was in the market


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2012)

See a lot of them on my commute. Very popular bikes.


----------



## Darcy (2 Apr 2012)

I have the Boardman CX, I love it.


----------



## rollinstok (2 Apr 2012)

My son just bought the Hybrid Team
I spent a year pimping my Marin Hybrid with carbon fork, carbon seatpost, Ritchey stem, Charge spoon saddle.
He comes along with this high-falluting new bike and blows me to bits
My saddle is better though.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Apr 2012)

My SC Comp Fixie ticks all the boxes for me ! Great bike,good value,very light. I use it more than all my other bikes,go for it !


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2012)

Just get it checked properly after buying it as some Halfrauds are not as good as others.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Apr 2012)

Boring but good


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Apr 2012)

Must admit when I bought my Boardman CX it was with great hesitiation due to having to buy through Halfords.

I had a few problems badly set up brakes, dry BB30 and the headset was not tightend properly it was so bad the spacers could be moved the bolts on the stem were also loose. All this after phoning 4 Halfords and picking the one that gave the best answers. I was not that impressed with how Boardman, including the man at the top dealt with the issues, constantly referring me back to the store that had done such a poor job in the first place. The store also told some major porkies about what they did to repair the issues, trying to baffle me with bullshit.

The bike since it has been sorted is fine but I would only buy from them again mail order and take the bike to someone who knew what they were doing to get it set up and checked over.


----------



## billy1561 (3 Apr 2012)

Never seen a bad review of them so that speaks volumes.


----------



## sabian92 (3 Apr 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Boring but good


 

Why boring?

Surely all bikes by that definition are boring as they just get you from A to B by moving your legs up and down.


----------



## musa (3 Apr 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Boring but good


 
+1
agree there nothing special...yyour not exactly running to get one over others like cube fuji dolan..(JMO)


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Apr 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Why boring?
> 
> Surely all bikes by that definition are boring as they just get you from A to B by moving your legs up and down.


 
Not so. Some are more enticing than others. I am not knocking Boardmans, at all. Like I said - they're good. Just not very exciting (in my most humble opinion)


----------



## adscrim (3 Apr 2012)

musa said:


> +1
> agree they're nothing special...your not exactly running to get one over others like cube fuji dolan..(JMO)


 
Couldn't disagree more. I've two Boardman road bikes (an original road comp and a 2009 Pro Carbon) and they are both excellent to ride. They're light, responsive and stiff and in my opinion offer the buyer way more than the price tag suggested at the time of my first purchase. I would happily run to get another.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Apr 2012)

I love my road comp, the only grumble i have about it and it seems cycling plus reviews agree that it is more of a straight line speed bike as in fast tight corners it can have a little bit of understeer.

Nothing to be worried about in normal riding as the only time it has happened to me is when i have been giving the full beans on club runs .


----------



## musa (3 Apr 2012)

adscrim said:


> Couldn't disagree more. I've two Boardman road bikes (an original road comp and a 2009 Pro Carbon) and they are both excellent to ride. They're light, responsive and stiff and in my opinion offer the buyer way more than the price tag suggested at the time of my first purchase. I would happily run to get another.


 
fair enough...not knocking it...


----------



## Gsxrpaul (3 Apr 2012)

LOCO said:


> Must admit when I bought my Boardman CX it was with great hesitiation due to having to buy through Halfords.
> 
> I had a few problems badly set up brakes, dry BB30 and the headset was not tightend properly it was so bad the spacers could be moved the bolts on the stem were also loose. All this after phoning 4 Halfords and picking the one that gave the best answers. I was not that impressed with how Boardman, including the man at the top dealt with the issues, constantly referring me back to the store that had done such a poor job in the first place. The store also told some major porkies about what they did to repair the issues, trying to baffle me with bullshit.
> 
> The bike since it has been sorted is fine but I would only buy from them again mail order and take the bike to someone who knew what they were doing to get it set up and checked over.


 

sounds like good advice


----------



## Gsxrpaul (6 Apr 2012)

just a quick one the boardman fs team bike has full suspension and the rear shock is a rock shox monarch r. the question is does this have a lock out facility or will it just bounce while riding on flat tarmac as im undecided between the fs team or the ht team


----------



## cyberknight (6 Apr 2012)

EDIT just cottoned on that the OP wants a MTB so disregard my comments earlier as i assummed it was a road bike pmsl.


----------



## lecabnoir (6 Apr 2012)

I've had my Boardman Race for 8 months and so far I absolutely love it. :-)


----------



## cloggsy (7 Apr 2012)

I've got a 2010 Team Carbon (which I bought in April '11) - Awesome bit of kit IMHO!


----------



## The Jogger (7 Apr 2012)

I think it's safe to say Boardman are top bikes for the money......


----------

